# Packers vs Patriots Super Bowl 42



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I'm calling it now and I am a Bears fan. Green Bay gets back to the Super Bowl to rematch with the Patriots like in Super Bowl 31. New England will win it and then Brett Favre announces he's done after this season. Favre makes it back to the Super Bowl for one last HooRahh but then calls it a career. Any other Predictions?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I predict that if that happens it's going to be Shadow vs. Tibber in the unofficial DBSTalk pool.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Patriots and Cowboys. Pats win.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Steelers vs. Cowboys, rematch of Superbowl 30, but this time Steelers pull it out. I say this even though the pats should win it all. Gotta stick by my stillers.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

some interesting replys. I just thought i would post the topic because I watched Green Bay play against the Vikings yesterday and Brett Favre looks like he is still having fun out there. He is a great QB and even though he has beaten the Bears so much while he's played i have to tip my cap to him. He's been great for Football.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ Shut up with that talk now, will ya? I had a friend call me after yesterday's game and all he wanted to talk was about the Pack in the Superbowl. I also told him to shut up.

I'm not listening to you.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Pats. v. Packers, Packers win 35-30 

After Sunday's game, Darren Sharper, safety for the Vikings (and formerly from Green Bay), says that the Packers are better than the Cowboys. Offenses are about the same, says he, and the Packer defense is better. Woohoo!

Cheers and Go Packers!
Tom

(And the game was awesome from the 46 yard line!)


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> Pats. v. Packers, Packers win 35-30
> 
> After Sunday's game, Darren Sharper, safety for the Vikings (and formerly from Green Bay), says that the Packers are better than the Cowboys. Offenses are about the same, says he, and the Packer defense is better. Woohoo!
> 
> ...


The Packers do look better than the Cowboys. And when it comes down to it I would take Favre over Romo in a heartbeat. This is coming from a Bears fan to, who's biggest rival is Green Bay. I like the Packers this year in the NFC.


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

The Thursday night game against Dallas will let us know where our boys are at! They win that, homefield advantage through the playoffs, hmmmm!

As for the Super Bowl, it will most likely be against the Pats, I say we win 35-31!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You guys really need to keep this to yourselves. With this kind of talk we'll lose to the Panthers this Sunday.

If the Panthers start Testaverde, the combined ages of the two starting QBs would be 82 years, an NFL record. :grin:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Msguy said:


> I'm calling it now and I am a Bears fan. Green Bay gets back to the Super Bowl to rematch with the Patriots like in Super Bowl 31. New England will win it and then Brett Favre announces he's done after this season. Favre makes it back to the Super Bowl for one last HooRahh but then calls it a career. Any other Predictions?


And the Packers win and then Favre goes on to become the most-fun-to-listen-to sportcaster since John Madden and Terry Bradshaw!!!


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

Msguy said:


> The Packers do look better than the Cowboys. And when it comes down to it I would take Favre over Romo in a heartbeat. This is coming from a Bears fan to, who's biggest rival is Green Bay. I like the Packers this year in the NFC.


Brett Favre is an older version of Tony Romo.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

No, Tony Romo is a younger version of Brett Favre. That is if he can last as long as Favre.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...well at any rate both teams got a little closer to playing each other yesterday. It wasn't a great day to be a Buffalo fan, I'll say that.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

The real question is, can the pats go 17-0?

Wow they sure did look dominant in there win last night.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The New England Patriots WILL go 16-0 in the regular season
The New England Patriots WILL win the Divisional and AFC Conference Championships
The New England Patriots WILL win Super Bowl XLII

Or at least I hope they do. In my 17 or 18 years of following the NFL, I have never seen such a dominate team with that amount of talent. This team deserves the perfect season and they will have that. A perfect season will be the perfect cap to the New England Patriots Dynasty of the 2000s.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> The New England Patriots WILL go 16-0 in the regular season
> The New England Patriots WILL win the Divisional and AFC Conference Championships


I agree with those



Steve Mehs said:


> The New England Patriots WILL win Super Bowl XLII


Let's wait to see who they play.
If it is the Packers or Dallas

It is going to be an intresting (high scoring) game


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It would be even better if the Pats got a chance to go up against the Bears. I suspect it would be quite different than it was in '85-'86.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't think Dallas has what it takes. Dallas seems to win more by luck and timing then dominance and I don't think those would play into their favor against the Pats. Green Bay on the other hand, they could be a threat.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It would be even better if the Pats got a chance to go up against the Bears. I suspect it would be quite different than it was in '85-'86.


Well considering the Bears season is now on Life Support...
And the team thinking about pulling the plug (aka letting some injured players just packing it in for the season)

Yesterday's loss may have been the final nail (I think it was, just waiting for the dirt to hit the top)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

To every team there is a season, right? Wasn't that long ago the Pats couldn't buy a victory.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

...And then God smiled down upon the Patriots and gave them a good quarterback, Tom Brady. Drew Bledsoe did nothing but hold the team back for so many years.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll stop short of saying why Brady and the Pats found each other but I agree that the result is pretty impressive.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> The New England Patriots WILL go 16-0 in the regular season
> The New England Patriots WILL win the Divisional and AFC Conference Championships
> The New England Patriots WILL win Super Bowl XLII
> 
> Or at least I hope they do. In my 17 or 18 years of following the NFL, I have never seen such a dominate team with that amount of talent. This team deserves the perfect season and they will have that. A perfect season will be the perfect cap to the New England Patriots Dynasty of the 2000s.


You were saying...?

*WRONG!*


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Who woulda thunk it.... :lol: 

Bellicheck eats crow. :eek2:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

And what a sour puss, mean SOB he is!

And a cheater, too.


----------

